# Banana question



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Is there a way to keep bananas from browning in banana pudding?
I want to make mine a day ahead, but, they always brown after a day in the fridge.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2005)

could you sprinkle them with a little lemon juice before adding them to
the pudding??

Have you ever made Paula Deen's banana pudding Texasgirl?  
It's the best I've ever had.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> could you sprinkle them with a little lemon juice before adding them to
> the pudding??
> 
> Have you ever made Paula Deen's banana pudding Texasgirl?
> It's the best I've ever had.


 
If your talking about the chessman cookies,YES!!
That is what I'm making I don't like bananas, but, I love this stuff.

The lemon juice won't take away from the taste of the pudding?


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

Im not sure if it would work with bananas but you could try citric acid powder, my mom uses that sometimes for fruit dishes and canning to preserve the colour of the fruit that she's using.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep!!! The chessman cookie recipe.
I bring that dish to parties and it's always the dessert that 
goes first.  People love it.

I'm not sure about the lemon juice... I think if you use a very small
amount it would be fine.  But... wait for some one with more experience to answer before you try it.  It was just an idea.  

Enjoy your pudding!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks you two!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2005)

My mom dips her bananas in lemon juice as she is layering them into a banan pudding. I can't taste the lemon juice. I've also hear that dipping them in Sprite/Sierra Mist keeps them from browning. I've never tired that one though.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> My mom dips her bananas in lemon juice as she is layering them into a banan pudding. I can't taste the lemon juice. I've also hear that dipping them in Sprite/Sierra Mist keeps them from browning. I've never tired that one though.


 
I haven't heard that one. I'll try both a couple days before with just the bananas and cover them and see which one works better. Thanks!


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2005)

I think the lemon juice will work fine for you. I use it for apples and potatoes, and it really doesn't affect the taste.


----------



## licia (Nov 8, 2005)

That has got to be the richest banana pudding I've ever seen. She make one thing that may be richer - that bread pudding made with krispy kreme donuts................arghhhhhhhhhhhh......it would be a killer.


----------

